# Upload Highlights to Goodreads?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Hey, all. I tried looking for a solution to my specific problem, but couldn't find one. I'm currently reading a book that I manually uploaded to my Kindle Oasis, and I was wondering if there's a way to upload the highlights to Goodreads? Even though I am on wi-fi, the option to share is greyed out. Does it have to be a book in my Amazon Kindle library for me to share? If anyone could offer advice, that would be awesome. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm.....I've never tried to do it.  Haven't found anything current searching for it.  If it's possible, someone here will know, though!

Betsy


----------



## PennyDreadful (Mar 15, 2013)

If you use Calibre you can use the Quality Check plugin to "Fix ASIN for Kindle Fire" (Works for all Kindles) to trick the Kindle into treating sideloaded books as Amazon books.

This post on mobileread explains how http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3276030&postcount=12


----------

